# does this seem possible?



## kwegman003 (Sep 19, 2007)

I was looking at a 1997 f350 126k miles today. We popped the hood and the whole thing was covered with goop(dont know of a better way to say it) and the seller said that the p/s pump blew a hose that hit the fan and spread the fluid all over the engine bay. it was thick all over the oil pan, axle, brake lines, so it was difficult to see if there were other issues regarding these areas. the thing is a tank and ran nice, and drove nice in the parking lot because it was not plated. I plan on making an offer tomorrow morning.

Was he giving me a line of crap with the fan spraying the p/s fluid all over, or is this a possible situation?

how hard is it to put a plow on this truck?
thanks everyone I have plowed before, but never with my own equipment.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes it's 100% possible that it could look like that under the hood after blowing a high pressure line or a trans cooler line especially. They can make one heck of a mess..:realmad:


----------



## kwegman003 (Sep 19, 2007)

would you see any problems with changing the proken line and leaving all the crap there? or should it be removed?

How hard is it to install a plow on this truck?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

kwegman003;413344 said:


> would you see any problems with changing the proken line and leaving all the crap there? or should it be removed?


I would have never left it go out the door without cleaning it up under the hood. But there are guys out there that wouldn't care if they did....



> How hard is it to install a plow on this truck


 Nothing out of the ordinary that would make it any more work than any other truck to install a plow on as long as you have the correct mount for the truck, it's not hard at all.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Definately clean the goop off. It will make it alot easier and less messy to do future work under the hood.


----------



## kwegman003 (Sep 19, 2007)

another question sorry...

I see a clip in the picture online that looks like it used to hold a plow remote control. the current owner said he never plowed with it, and there were no mounts on the truck. is there another way to see if the truck has plowed in the past? im going to make an offer tomorow and hopefully it gets accepted.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah climb underneath and loo at the frame, if it had a plow mount it will show signs of it on the fram.


----------



## kwegman003 (Sep 19, 2007)

I wasnt planning on making a trip back there as it as 26 miles away, but I will still make my offer and ask him one last time if it plowed. if I think differently I just wont hand over any money when I inspect the truck when I go to pick it up. There are wires for a light bar he said they used it when towing boats... believable still but i will look into that before I purchase it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

kwegman003;413480 said:


> another question sorry...
> the current owner said he never plowed with it, and there were no mounts on the truck. is there another way to see if the truck has plowed in the past?


Look at the frame rails right behind the bumper and behind the spring shackles..if it had a plow mount on it at one time you may be able to still see "witness marks" on the frame. Or a few questionable bolt holes that aren't factory looking.


----------



## kwegman003 (Sep 19, 2007)

Well I wasnt able to make it back to see the truck, but the owner said the clip may have been for a cb radio, and to the best of his knowledge it was never used for plowing. Does $2300 seem reasonable for this truck? $2500? I am trying to find a good deal on a plow to put on it, and dont know how much it should cost to put one on. Used of course no bigger than 8.5ft because I do residentials with one or two commercials. Western, Boss, Fisher are preferred.
Will I lose money if I try to sell the truck in spring? 

dont mean to keep slamming quesstions on everyone, great forum thanks for the help. In 3 hours I will either own it or not....


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

When reading this yesterday I thought the clip may be for a cb mic. If it is a chrome bracket looking like a 3 pronged fork that would be a the typical mic bracket.


----------



## kwegman003 (Sep 19, 2007)

I dont know what type of clip you are referring to. It is a u shaped black plastic clip that is stuck to the dash. Im thinking ill stay within my budget and if he accepts ill inspect it again when I go to pay him. If I see anything that looks like it may have plowed I will negotiate from there...
Im not offering more than $2500, im just trying to price out how much a plow would cost to put on it now so I dont step outside the budget.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Make sure you have someone clean the engine that knows what he's doing. Some of the electronics can be destroyed with heat and steam.


----------



## kwegman003 (Sep 19, 2007)

thank you for that advice, I have heard horror stories of people blasting their engine with pressure washers, degreasers, all sorts of things I wouldnt consider. I will most likely end up with a scrub brush and a light detergent of some sort. I will do plenty of research before I begin. Any recommended sites/books/sources that you guys use? or do you all just use general common sense? Im hoping the seller excepts my offer, waiting to hear back.


----------



## kwegman003 (Sep 19, 2007)

Also, the 1997 f350 does not have the troblesome split front end the 1997 f250 did correct?
I hope not. One advantage of me buying the 1 ton without a plow is that I was hoping I was not limited to a light plow. please inform me if there was the bad front end on the f350's of 1997 as well.


----------



## kwegman003 (Sep 19, 2007)

Well I won the auction, got a good price, hopefully it performs to my expectations, ill get some pics up dont worry.

any plow reccomendations? love the V's but they get pricey, and im only in my second year of biz.


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Those Dana 60 front axles are good axles. Nothing like a one-ton with a solid front axle on a plow truck. That truck will easily take an eight foot plow. Good luck with it. J.


----------



## kwegman003 (Sep 19, 2007)

can the truck be driven 30 miles with a bad power steering line? Hate to have it towed, hate to ruin the pump as well.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

kwegman003;414072 said:


> can the truck be driven 30 miles with a bad power steering line? Hate to have it towed, hate to ruin the pump as well.


Depends on how bad it leaks, if you can keep it full of fluid then yes you could. If it's a real gusher then your better of to tow it or replace the line on the spot.


----------



## BJH Snow (Dec 18, 2003)

Look under the front end of the truck and look for any additonal drilled holes or markings that would show there was a plow on the truck. You should be able to see something.


----------



## kwegman003 (Sep 19, 2007)

Ill inspect the truck one last time before purchase. any ideas on a reasonable budget to put a plow on the front end? am I realistic with $2-2500, even though I would like to get out for less.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You shouldn't have any trouble at all getting a good used plow on the truck for $2000-$2500. Plenty out there right now...


----------



## kwegman003 (Sep 19, 2007)

Any reccomendation on tires? that will have to be one of the first things I put on the truck. I dont want to get cheap ones that cant handle snow, but at the same time have a hard time putting $700 tires on.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

We've been using Cooper Discoverer ATR's with very good results..Good in the snow and not too pricey...


----------

